# WYSIWYG - Webeditor gesucht



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

kennt jemanden einen einfachen WYSIWYG - Webeditor, möglichst Freeware?

Der Namo - Webeditor wird mir langam zu teuer und ist auch etwas "überladen".

Danke für Tips.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 Juli 2006)

*Nachobenrück.... *

Nachobenrück....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Juli 2006)

Guten Tag,

hier mal eine Übersicht:

http://www.akademie.de/gestalten/design/tipps/webdesigner-tools/index.html

Man muss zwar Mitgleid sein, um die vollständigen 
Beiträge lesen zu können aber für den groben
Überblick reicht es.

Erfahrung habe ich nur mit Netobjects Fusion 
(eher unzufrieden da langsam und eigenwillig) 
und Dreamweaver (sehr zufrieden, kostet aber 
richtig Geld). Kommt aber immer darauf an was 
Sie machen wollen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (5 Juli 2006)

Danke für den Tipp!

werde mir die sache mal näher anschauen.


----------



## ralfm (5 Juli 2006)

Haste dir mal nvu angesehen?

http://www.nvu-composer.de/


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Juli 2006)

Hallo ralfm,

habs eben mal gesaugt, werde es mal testen.

Ist das Freeware ?


----------



## argv_user (6 Juli 2006)

NVU ist Open Source.


----------



## ralfm (6 Juli 2006)

zu spät... ich wollts grad sagen: open source


----------



## volker (9 Juli 2006)

habe ich heute entdeckt. ist allerdings 225mb gross.

*Microsoft Expression Web Designer CTP1*

*Brief Description*

Microsoft® Expression® Web Designer is a new designer-focused product that provides powerful tools you need to produce high-quality, standards-based Web sites the way you want them.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=a5386aa9-49e4-4211-a5ab-d635ae2e6fc6&displaylang=en&Hash=5D9MD3C


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 Juli 2006)

ralfm schrieb:
			
		

> Haste dir mal nvu angesehen?



Habs gerade angetestet.

Die erste Seite konnte er "Aufgrund unbekannter Fehler" nicht bearbeiten, die zweite führte dann zum Absturz. 
Scheint noch nicht ganz ausgereift zu sein, das Progrämmchen.


----------

